# ITS HERE!!!!! MY BEAUTIFUL OBERON COVER!!!!



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am thrilled! My cover is here and its beautiful!!!!! I am so glad I ordered it.....seeing a picture does not do it justice. I AM IN LOVE! 




Now to attach the charm! I ordered the maple leaf charm, but as a thank you they also sent me the tree of life charm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah that is a gorgeous cover.
Sigh.
If only they would make them with the Amazon hinge, I would own at least one.
Sigh again.
Congratulations (envy - but happy for you).


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It's beautiful


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is simply stunning!


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

When did you order it? Because I ordered mine on May 8th and am anxiously awaiting its arrival!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered mine May 7. You should get yours tomorrow! I had mine sent Priority mail by USPS. Which cover did you order?


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

Hah! I JUST got an email saying that mine has been completed and shipped. Ask and you shall receive, I guess.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Congrats!! It's so pretty!!!! After seeing your pics...now I really can't wait to receive mine!! 
Enjoy!!




Hmm...I wonder when I'll get mine....I live in So. Calif. & got USPS priority....ordered yesterday late morning around 10:30am. I know Oberon is in Santa Rosa, CA......I should get it fast you'd think...hmm...  LOL Hoping so neway....


----------



## QueenBee (May 4, 2009)

My tracking number says it is on time for delivery on the 19th.  
I sure hope it gets here sooner.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats, looks good.

QueenBee, don't worry, it'll be here before you know it


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I got the same one for Mothers Day and I love it. I didn't realize how nice it would feel until I had one of my own. I'm glad you like yours!!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah that is a gorgeous cover.
> Sigh.
> If only they would make them with the Amazon hinge, I would own at least one.
> Sigh again.
> Congratulations (envy - but happy for you).


Same here, I'm sold on the hinge system and won't buy a cover without it. I'm happy with my m-edge prodigy, but the Oberon's are so pretty!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations!  It is beautiful!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah that is a gorgeous cover.
> Sigh.
> If only they would make them with the Amazon hinge, I would own at least one.
> Sigh again.
> Congratulations (envy - but happy for you).





RangerXenos said:



> Same here, I'm sold on the hinge system and won't buy a cover without it. I'm happy with my m-edge prodigy, but the Oberon's are so pretty!


Me three! Cole Haan just came out with the hinge. Best of both worlds, to me (my favorite cover, with the hinge!) I'm thinking of selling the original and getting that one.
I'm happy for all the Oberon aficionados. To each his own...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

It's beautiful...it looks a lot like my tree of life, I'm waiting for my three graces as we speak.    Congrats!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It is beautiful.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

That is really beautiful. Congrats!

EllenR


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it. My daughter has the same cover and she is thrilled with it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Your cover is beautiful!  I seriously considered buying the same  one, but finally chose the green World Tree cover.
I received it last week, and I think it's beautiful.  I had some reservations about it, and was hoping I would like it. I have to admit that I absolutely love it, and can't imagine why I was unsure about it. The craftsmanship is fantastic, and the color and design are perfect.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice stuff


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> Now to attach the charm! I ordered the maple leaf charm, but as a thank you they also sent me the tree of life charm.


Wow you are lucky! They sent you the Tree of life for free? I loved the tree of life cover! Goody!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have found their Due Dates to be accurate.. if is says the 19th then it will probably be the 19th    I know.. I was hopful too.. but the California trek takes a little longer than some..


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice case.  oberon does give you a free charm when you buy a case.  mine came with the sun charm but i know some people ask for and receive a particular charm they would like for the free charm.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've had mine since December and the leather  only getting better with age...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Very pretty..Congrats


----------

